# www.germanshepherdbreedernetwork.com



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Has anyone bought a puppy from this organization, or maybe know somebody that has? Any information would be appriciated. TIA

German Shepherd Puppies for Sale | German Shepherd Breeder Network | Buy a German Shepherd Puppyhttp://www.germanshepherdbreedernetwork.com/


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

There used to be a website like this for small teacup dogs called Wizard of Claws... They went bankrupt... This site is very similar to theirs... Really nice layout and cute dogs dressed up with nice backgrounds... If you followed the site, they'd recycle pictures all the time.
These dogs seem very expensive for just being AKC registered... I could be wrong (doubt it though) but get a bad vibe from the site... Almost like a puppy mill minus the middleman (petstore). 
They have a really nice guarantee... But so did Wizard of Claws 
PS... $4k for a 1.5yo dog that knows "basic obedience?"?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Looks like a broker. Why would anyone buy from a broker when you could buy directly from the breeder? And holy wow - look at some of the prices!!!! With no pedigree info, no OFA info.....


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

To answer the question..no, I have not purchased a dog from this organization. 

I never would either.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Looks like a broker. Why would anyone buy from a broker when you could buy directly from the breeder?


Well, I did. I had previously bought a GSD from a breeder in Pensacola where I live. AKC and all of that. 3 years later we are facing big bills to fix his hips. So when it came time to get him a buddy we didn't want to buy a dog from just any breeder... we wanted to go to someone that would give us a puppy that wouldn't end up with the same problems that our other dog had. And while I know there is no guarantee of healthy hips we fealt that a good breeder with a good background would help narrow the odds. So my wife looked around on the internet for a good breeder and she found this site. 

It looked like they had good dogs, had a wonderful guarantee (or so it appeared) and the company website goes on to say that "The breeders in Breeder network, are the very best breeders of any canine breeder network in the nation. We have carefully handpicked these breeders to join us because of their dedication to breeding quality puppies."

Now in our minds, we felt that any company that would offer a guarantee like theirs was probably going to provide some very good animals. We didn't want to go to some unknown breeder who was just pumping out puppies for a few hundred bucks a pop, with no concern for the quality of the bloodline. The puppy we bought was $1,495.00. Add another $500.00 to fly him out from Colorado and we are now at the 2,000.00 mark. But as long as the puppy was healthy it was worth it to us. 

The puppy arrived at the airport and man did it stink. Part of it was because he had soiled his travel cage and wound up pretty much saturated. But more than that, he had a funk smell that just wouldn't wash off. The fur on each side of his muzzle was patchy but it's starting to fill in now and he looks pretty good. But what was most disturbing was that the puppies health and shot records indicated that he was neutered when he was 6 weeks old. 

I called the people at the breeder network and asked them what was up sending me a neutered dog? It was advertised as coming from champion bloodlines and nothing about being neutered. They said it was a "glitch" and that they were sorry but a neutered dog would be healther in the long run. (I agree, but that's not the point.) Further investigation indicates that the puppy was neutered because of a retained testicle. I Googled retained testicle and it appears to be pretty common with dogs, but still it is something that I feel we should have been notified of. 

So I really don't know what to do at this point. We've had the pup for a week, so were obviously not going to send him back. I'm quite angry about the whole thing, and at this time I don’t' trust anything that anyone over there is telling me. Anyone care to jump in with suggestions?

What a mess...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow. Neutered at _6 weeks_? Many people don't neuter dogs with retained testicles until they're quite a bit older, there's really not that huge a rush to do it. But in any case, they should have told you that's what you were buying BEFORE you made the decision, not after you paid the money and they shipped you the puppy. Often, puppies with a retained testicle are sold at a discount. 

These "very best breeders" could well be puppy mills too. Have you done any research on the breeder? I'm assuming you have the AKC paperwork which will have the names of the parents. Unfortunately, at the price you paid you could probably have found a puppy from a reputable breeder.

At this point I don't know what you could do. The best thing would be to send him back, but I know how hard that would be, and I don't know that I'd trust this organization to refund my money anyway.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It's a crock, sorry you were scammed. The best breeders never sell their puppies online for credit card or PayPal without actually interviewing or meeting the prospective owners and doing some sort of screening. 

My suggestion is chalk it up to a lesson learned, do the homework next time.

To ensure health, get to know the breeder, visit the facilities, spend time with the dam and the breeder's other dogs, get the health information from the breeder (not those scammy "health certificates" that puppy mills and pet stores offer but the actual OFA/PennHIP/a-stamp numbers), research the health and longevity of the bloodlines.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Neutered a 6 week old puppy. Holy cow...I guess I would send it back if I could, get my money back and look elsewhere...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm not buying the neutering thing. What vet would even agree to that? Also, at 6 weeks a testicle can still drop. I've heard of one dropping as late as 7 months. NOT at all common, but I just can't believe anyone would have a dog neutered at 6 weeks (or any legit vet would do it!) and for that reason...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> I had previously bought a GSD from a breeder in Pensacola where I live. AKC and all of that. 3 years later we are facing big bills to fix his hips. So when it came time to get him a buddy we didn't want to buy a dog from just any breeder... we wanted to go to someone that would give us a puppy that wouldn't end up with the same problems that our other dog had. And while I know there is no guarantee of healthy hips we fealt that a good breeder with a good background would help narrow the odds. So my wife looked around on the internet for a good breeder and she found this site.
> 
> Now in our minds, we felt that any company that would offer a guarantee like theirs was probably going to provide some very good animals. We didn't want to go to some unknown breeder who was just pumping out puppies for a few hundred bucks a pop, with no concern for the quality of the bloodline. The puppy we bought was $1,495.00. Add another $500.00 to fly him out from Colorado and we are now at the 2,000.00 mark. But as long as the puppy was healthy it was worth it to us.


Hopefully you have now had a chance to read more on this forum about the differences between breeders. There are a few different types and hard for us initially to weed out the truly 'responsible' breeders from the puppy millers, back yard breeders, and puppy brokers.

You are right there is no true 100% way to guarantee a perfectly healthy puppy with perfect temperment, you sure can slant the odds much more in your favor by getting in touch with a 'responsible' breeder. Even talking to them on the phone, then getting alot of references you can email or call is a huge help.

Plus there are breeders on sites like these that you can follow for years and see their pups grow up here so have a good feel for their program.

You have a chance to read up on this? http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html Really great info.



> So I really don't know what to do at this point. We've had the pup for a week, so were obviously not going to send him back. I'm quite angry about the whole thing, and at this time I don’t' trust anything that anyone over there is telling me. Anyone care to jump in with suggestions?
> 
> What a mess...


Not sure what you are looking for as far as suggestions. What did you puppy paperwork/guarantee say in regards to what you wanted compared to what you got? Can you at least get some money back if you are choosing to keep the pup?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I had a dog with a retained testicle. My vet said there was no need to neuter him before two years old. As far as a neutered animal being healthier... I don't buy that either. 

I hope your dog is a good companion and friend. There is a lot of lack of knowledge regarding the world of dogs and dog breeding. You are not alone and we all learn along the way.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry you've been robbed. $1,500 for a neutered puppy, neutered at six weeks is criminal. (Not really, but in my book it is.) 

If you were planning to neuter your dog anyway, and you were planning on doing it early, well just love the little guy you have. 

If you were planning on waiting to neuter until he was full grown or not neutering at all for sport or breeding, then discuss plans to send the little guy back. 

Retained testical??? Any breeder knows that they can drop well after six weeks. It sounds like that was just part of the story. 

Did you buy the pup on a limited or full registration. If it was limited, it could be their way to ensure that you do not breed the dog. I do not like this approach, because of the issues associated with early spay neuter. But people who are more concerned with pet overpopulation feel that the ends justify the means, or they simply refuse to consider the issues as valid. Either way, it should be disclosed before you purchase the dog. 

If you bought the puppy on a full registration, than a alterred dog is not acceptable as it cannot be shown in conformation, and cannot be bred. You should be able to return for a full refund as you did not get what you paid for. Who has to pay to have the pup shipped back? You?


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

selzer said:


> If you bought the puppy on a full registration, than a alterred dog is not acceptable as it cannot be shown in conformation, and cannot be bred. You should be able to return for a full refund as you did not get what you paid for. Who has to pay to have the pup shipped back? You?


First let me say thank you to eveyone for taking the time to respond, we very much appriciate that. As for shipping him back, I'm quite sure it would be me that would pick up the bill. But I won't be shipping him anywhere, he's ours now. I very much wanted to limit as many future problems as possible, which was the driving force behind buying a $1,500.00 dog instead of a $350.00 dog. But for better or worse, he's ours now and we'll make sure he gets a good home.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Well that is wonderful! Thank you for loving him....he is just a cutie pie!!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

He is awful cute!!!! So sorry about your experience . . . Those slick websites are so well set up, they look so professional, and the warranty sounds so good, a lot of people feel that they are making a good decision by going through such a "seller", but unfortunately, things are not what they seem. 

About the warranty, a good breeder will health and temperament warranty their puppies, but more important than the wording of the warranty is the relationship you have with the breeder - good breeders personally care about where each and every puppy ends up, (your pup obviously got lucky to be with you and found a loving, caring home), but who knows how many others end up living out their lives chained to a tree, or allowed to roam and end up meeting an early demise. 

One thing that really rankled me on the website you listed (among many other things!) is the reference to the warranty as being "the best in the industry". Just that they refer to breeding and selling puppies as "an industry" is very disturbing, and reveals that the whole set-up is aimed at pumping out pups and selling them, their aim to make money! 

And if you read through the warranty, much of it is worded in a way that it is just about impossible to live up and maintain the requirements of caring your pup, so whatever happens, chances are that they won't have to honour their warranty anyways. 

Things, for example, like having to keep your dog on certain foods and supplements for his/her life, and have all the receipts available to prove that your pup did this. Huh, sorry, it is one thing to require the new owners to feed a high-quality food, and competley another to require only one brand name kibble and nothing else! So if you run out, and you feed something else that is available for a few days, and down the road your dog is diagnosed with Hip Displaysia, that's it, your warranty is void. 

Also, the "not over-excercising puppy" clause is also just as problematic. Sure, FORCED running and jumping on hard surfaces for extended amounts of time at too early an age can cause joint problems in the future, that is well documented. But the warranty sais that over-exercising is defined as "running the dog and jumping the dog". Huh? How much? Until what age? What normal puppy is not going to run around and jump around? How in the world can you prevent that? Pups need to run and jump for normal development, what you don't want to do is take your puppy jogging with you until he is older - but there are no guidelines at all in the wording of the warranty as to what is acceptable and normal running and jumping, what is over-exercising, and up until what age the pup should not be "run and jumped". 

Again, I'm sorry about the issues you are having with your pup - you can hope that by posting your story it will at least help to educate others about these broker websites and what to look for in their own puppy search.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

squerly said:


> First let me say thank you to eveyone for taking the time to respond, we very much appriciate that. As for shipping him back, I'm quite sure it would be me that would pick up the bill. But I won't be shipping him anywhere, he's ours now. I very much wanted to limit as many future problems as possible, which was the driving force behind buying a $1,500.00 dog instead of a $350.00 dog. But for better or worse, he's ours now and we'll make sure he gets a good home.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


That's an excellent attitude, your puppy is lucky to have found a great home 
In stinky's defence, all of our dogs that came from breeders smelled pretty bad too... taking them to the lake to play and soak seems to help and it goes away in a few days


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Good luck with your cutie pie!

Now that you are reading up and learning on the forum, make sure you now really spend your scheduled time on:

Crate training/housebreaking

SOCIALIZING your pup in your home with friends/neighbors as well as packing up the pup in the car and going to new places to meet other healthy/friendly dogs/people

EXERCISE, real age appropriate exercise OUTSIDE the home. Off leash is best and when they are so young they won't run off.

This is my pup at 11 weeks





 
This is 15 weeks


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If there is any place you can post some feedback on the organization you used, I would do it. Anyone that may google the name or address, city will see your review and hopefully think twice about going with a pup from that site. 
Your pup is adorable!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Liesje said:


> I'm not buying the neutering thing. What vet would even agree to that?


I'm doubting it was a vet.
Many farmers will neuter their own livestock, I'm guessing it was something along those lines.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Your dog's are awesome MaggieRoseLee! Here is a picture of Shep, who duty it is to show Rex the ropes. Shep is having a little trouble warming up to Rex, but with time I hope they will be running and playing like yours!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Jax's Mom said:


> That's an excellent attitude, your puppy is lucky to have found a great home


I agree! Unfortunately, I think what happened is that you DID buy a $350 dollar puppy, you just paid nearly $1500 for him. But what's done is done - he's yours and you love him. Cute little guy too! :wub: 

It can take a couple of weeks for an existing dog to warm up to a new puppy. Just make sure you monitor their interactions and step in to stop any inappropriate behavior and too rough play.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I don't know why people think it wouldn't have been a vet? many shelters neuter dogs and cats as young as 4 weeks old. Is it the best? no, but that's a discussion for another topic. There are a lot of vets who will do the surgery that young.

A "farmer's neuter" involves just snapping a rubber band around the testicles and letting them basically rot off from lack of blood supply. Not something that could be done with a retained testicle.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Sorry you ended up with exactly what you were trying to avoid! I hope he turns out to be the happy healthy dog you thought you were getting. Thanks for telling your story, it will point out to others the importance of visiting breeders before you buy. He's an awfully cute little guy!! Best of luck


----------



## Cattiny72 (Aug 9, 2010)

Personally, i'd stay very, very, very far away!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Neutering a puppy at 6 weeks?I didn't even think that is was even possible!

Your puppy is so cute!!Thanks for keeping him and loving him!!


----------

